# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Basic reading material

## Haksaw

I've been teaching myself the Russian Language for about a year. I use Golosa (book One and the workbook)which I do not like!  ::  , Princeton University http://www.princeton.edu/russian/SLA101/; a couple of other books, and my Dictionaries. I listen to Pimsleur CDs on the way to work/home; and several Web sites (including this one)   ::   Anyone have some "Links" to some basic readers - Elementary school level, on the net?  ::   Thanks...     http://www.memrise.com/set/10013110/...course-sla101/

----------


## DDT

I'll bet you get more help from Pimsleur than you do that Retarded Golosa book. It does not even have the answers to the exercises in it so you can't tell if you are wrong or right. NOt to metion how unorganized it is layed out. 
Sorry that was no use to you. I just had to vent. That stupid book really pissed me off. $80 bucks.........sheesh

----------


## kwatts59

Вот - хороший сайт.  http://larirom.hobi.ru/proza/proza_vtok.htm 
Виктория Токарева пишет очень хорошие истории.
Она - моя любимая писательница.

----------


## Darobat

Истории лёгкие читать?

----------


## Friendy

> Истории лёгкие читать?

 Истории *легко* читать? or even better Истории лёгкие?

----------


## Lt. Columbo

try looking on e-bay. i remember a year or two ago i was looking for readers and i found хозяин и работник (tolstoy), три сказки (chekov)и 12 расскази (various). i recomend the latter 2. 3 stories has a small word index in the back and some translations notes (eg мне не до пустяков) what it means etc. also 12 stories is really good because it is duel language book and has some well know short stories by various well known authors (бобок, стационих смотритель, спать хочется, нос). i highly recomend it, i learned loads from it

----------


## Lampada

Рекомендую очень хороший сайт: http://1001skazka.com/index.html
На нём много всего:  тексты и звуковые записи этих текстов. 
Есть рассказы и повести Виктории Токаревой: http://1001skazka.com/abooks/tokareva.html 
РАССКАЗЫ
О том, чего не было  
 Уж как пал туман...  
 Зануда  
 Закон сохранения  
 Где ничто не положено  
 Будет другое лето  
 Рубль шестьдесят - не деньги  
 Гималайский медведь  
 Инструктор по плаванию  
 День без вранья   *Самый счастливый день (Рассказ акселератки)*  *
 Сто грамм для храбрости  
 Кошка на дороге  
 Любовь и путешествия  
 Зигзаг  
 Нахал  
 Нам нужно общение  
 Рарака  
 Пираты в далеких морях  
 Плохое настроение  
 Скажи мне что-нибудь на твоем языке  
 Японский зонтик  
 Тайна Земли   *Стечение обстоятельств *  *
Шла собака по роялю  
 Рабочий момент  
 Летающие качели  
 Глубокие родственники  
 Центр памяти  
 Один кубик надежды   *Счастливый конец *  *
 Уик-энд  
 Розовые розы  
 Мой мастер  
 Немножко о кино  
 Один из нас   
ПОВЕСТИ 
 Ехал Грека 
 Старая собака  
 Неромантичный человек 
 Ни сыну, ни жене, ни брату  
 Звезда в тумане 
 Система собак  
* Я выделила рассказы, тексты которых начитаны.  Рассказ "Этот лучший из миров" начитан, но текста, к сожалению, нет.  Чтобы слушать, лучше кликать FTP2 и отрыть в новом окне.  Тогда можно туда-сюда двигать рычажок в Windows Media Player и слушать одно и тоже по нескольку раз.

----------


## chaika

I believe that poems and songs (not the punk rock, etc. kind that have lots of nonstandard language) are one of the best ways to learn a foreign language. I still remember the cucaracha song from my high school Spanish class (la cucaracha ya no quiere caminar, porque no tiene, porque le falta marijana para fumar). Well, ahem, beside the point.  
Lampada has so kindly mentioned  Ехал Грека, a poem that I would imagine Everyone knows because it is a tongue twister.   Here it is in full: Ехал Грека через реку,
видит Греку в реке рак.
Сунул Грека руку в реку, 
рак за руку Греки цап! 
stressed syls. underlined. 
ОК. Now, after you've got that all translated (btw is there a verb цапнуть or is that just a word like Eng. pop! ?) Anyway, here we have a continuation, a bit more erudite (sorry, Dogboy), such as you might find in a deposition. 
ЕХАЛ  ГРЕКА ЧЕРЕЗ  РЕКУ
Олег Новиков   
Объяснительная пострадавшего ГРЕКа  
Однажды в чудесную летнюю пору 
Я въехал на мост, как закончился тракт. 
Гляжу, вылезает из водных просторов 
С бандитскою рожей огромнейший рак. 
И нагло хватая уздечку кобылы, 
Он мне говорит (что ни слово -  то мат!): 
А фигли разъездился тут ты, громила? 
Вали-ка отсюда, живее, назад. 
Слегка улыбаясь, в спокойствии чинном, 
Ему отвечаю культурно вполне, 
В том смысле, что я иностранный мужчина, 
Вы всё объясните спокойнее мне. 
Но рак мне клешнёю хватая за руку, 
Плюёт на лицо и толкает коня. 
Мы падаем в реку и только с испугу 
Конь что-то сломал, вынимая меня. 
  Так что же? Испорчены: 
1) Сбруя; 
2) Пропитка; 
3) И шорты, что дед мой носил. 
Я не лгу!!! 
Но если тот рак возместит мне убытки, 
Историю эту забыть я могу.  
Показания РАКа  
В тот день под мостом я сидел, отдыхая. 
Не любит такую жару брат наш рак. 
Тут грека припёрся, руками махая, 
Известный любитель приколов и драк. 
Короче, тот грека к мосту подъезжает, 
Слезает с коня, руку в воду суёт, 
Её баламутит, короче, мешает 
Мне здесь отдыхать. И истошно орёт. 
Ему говорю я в спокойствии чинном: 
"Кончай хулиганить. Дойдёт до крови..." 
Так он ведь своим полушубком овчинным 
Меня под мостом начинает ловить. 
Не в силах терпеть издевательства муку, 
А также и то, что грек пачкал мой ил, 
Его с наслажденьем схватил я за руку. 
Жалею? конечно... Что слабо схватил. 
Но грек притворился, что, якобы больно. 
И в речку свалился совместно с конём. 
Ругался при этом весьма непристойно. 
Сломал мне мой дом и беседку при нём. 
И ежели грека ещё не свинья, 
Пусть строит мне дом. 
И отдаст мне коня.   
Из допроса свидетеля КОНЯ  
Я здесь филосовствовать долго не буду. 
Товарищи! оба они хороши: 
Напились, меня обзывали верблюдом, 
И звали, -  для блуда, видать, -  в камыши. 
Потом разодрались. Понятная штука! 
И грека, и рака бухого не тронь. 
А кто уж кого из них цапнул за руку, 
Кому что сломал... А виновен, что, конь?  
              *****  
"И скучно, и грустно, 
            и не некому руку подать,--" 
 Печалился рак под корягой: 
"Я мог бы её трое суток глодать; 
 А люди проходят... И нет, чтобы флягу 
 Хоть кто опустил бы в мой чистый поток. 
 Мне фляги не надо, ей богу. 
 Но руку бы я экономил как мог 
 И долго кусал понемногу. 
 Вы скажете, греков, мол, я не люблю? 
 Неправда! Мне искренне пофиг; 
 Евреев, арабов и негров стерплю, 
 Лишь был б человек не дистрофик.  
 Но ЧУ! Там вдали наливается звук, 
 И эхо летит над рекою. 
 То едет, похоже, старинный мой друг 
 С откушенной правой рукою.

----------


## Dogboy182

> Darobat wrote: 
> Истории лёгкие читать?  
> Истории легко читать? or even better Истории лёгкие?

 А может завтра утром всё станет легче...

----------


## Lampada

Ехал Грека через реку,
видит Грека в реке рак.
Сунул Грека руку в реку, 
рак за руку Греку цап! 
Извините, Чайка, я исправила тут две опечатки.

----------


## Lt. Columbo

шла саша по шоссе и сосала сушку

----------


## chaika

Lampada, thanks. But I have no idea why the corrections. Please explain, as I am really totally ignorant of those two things.  I even changed one of them from what I had found on the net because I thought it was a typo.  
С нетерпением жду!

----------


## Lampada

> Lampada, thanks. But I have no idea why the corrections. Please explain, as I am really totally ignorant of those two things.  I even changed one of them from what I had found on the net because I thought it was a typo. 
> С нетерпением жду!

 Если Вы так были уверены, то я уже начинаю сомневаться в своей правильности.  Нет, шучу.  Но всё же я не филолог, так что профессионально не смогу ответить.   ::    Ладно, попробую по-простому.    
Просклоняю:
Есть - Грека
Нет - Греки
Дать - Греке
Вижу - Греку
Кем - Грекой
На Греке 
Ехал Грека через реку, 
видит Греку в реке рак.   Кто видит?  Грека!  Видит, что в реке рак. 
Сунул Грека руку в реку, 
рак за руку Греки цап!   Я думаю, что здесь главное, кого рак цапнул (Греку!), а не чью руку.    Если спросить, чья это была рука, ответ будет:  Это была рука Греки.
Пример подобного:
Переходя улицу, _я крепко держу свою дочку за руку_ или _я за руку дочку крепко держу._  Тут тоже главное, что держу дочку, а не руку дочки.  Рука сама по себе большого значения здесь не имеет.
Вот, вроде бы так. 
Много скороговорок: http://www.if-site.com/xdays/data/RA/RA ... ents?qs=41

----------


## chaika

Ok, I understand ! уже 20 лет я в грамматике этой скороговорки не разбираюсь, а наконец понЯл! =:^) . 
Большое спасибо.

----------


## Lampada

> Ok, I understand ! уже 20 лет я в грамматике этой скороговорки не разбираюсь, а наконец понЯл! =:^) .
> Большое спасибо.

 Пожалуйста, Чайка!  Рада, что могу быть Вам полезной.  Кстати, забыла отметить, что если мама держит ребёнка зА руку, то вопрос (если нужно задать) здесь будет:  _Как(Каким образом?) мама держит ребёнка_?, а не _За что  (За какую часть тела) мама держит ребёнка?_  . 
Или например:  Парень с девушкой шли подручку.  (Как?)   ::

----------


## Remyisme

Кукушка, кукушонку, купила, капюшон
Надел кукушонок, капюшон
Как в капюшоне он смешон.   
Карл у Клары,
Украл кораллы.
А Клара у Карла,
Украла клорнет.

----------


## rgkatyaisashaukr

You can also try this book Русские Расскази.. I don't have the rest of the information about the book because it's late and I'm getting offline, but I will post it tomorrow. It's a dual language book ( I haven't found many) that is a compilation of various stories by Dostoevsky, Tolstoy, and many other famous Russian writers. A little more on the advanced side.

----------


## Анатолий

> You can also try this book Русские Расскази.. ..

 Русские рассказы.

----------


## Lt. Columbo

actually, that was the book i mentioned on the last page. seems i got confused with the title!  ::

----------


## rgkatyaisashaukr

yes, thank you Анатолий. Русские Рассказы is a book of 12 short stories by Пушкин, Гогол, Тургенев, Достоевски, Толстой, Лесков, Чехов, Сологуб, Бунин, Замятин, Бабел, и Зощенко. Edited by Gleb Struve

----------


## Malen'kayaKatinka

Here is a site with online children's Russian stories, if that' what you're looking for.  http://www.machaon.ru/kuski/sol/

----------


## Анатолий

> ...Гогол, ... Достоевски...Бабел...

 You're welcome 
Гоголь, ... Достоевский...Бабель

----------


## Malen'kayaKatinka

Sorry... The stupid book spells it that way.. Obviously not that great of a book.   ::   Thanks again though!   ::

----------


## Lampada

Виктория *Токарева*. *Ехал* *грека*.  http://www.gramotey.com/?open_file=1269014778       Published on Jul 23, 2012 by *kinorussia*  Жанр: драма 
По мотивам повести Виктории Токаревой *"Ехал грека*". 
Известный музыкант Климов эгоистичен и самолюбив. Он безразличен к бывшей жене и сыну, к любящей его женщине, пренебрежительно относится к коллегам и родным. Однажды самолёт, на котором он должен был лететьна отдых в Симферополь, терпит катастрофу. Климов опаздывает к вылету и остаётся жив, но для близких он разбился... 
Режиссер: Валерий Фокин
Сценарист: Виктория Токарева
Оператор: Геннадий Алексеев
Композитор: Герман Лукьянов 
Актеры:* Андрей Миронов, Марина Неёлова, Татьяна Пельтцер, Виктор Фридман, Елена Легурова, Елена Коренева, Лариса Соловьева* 
Страна: СССР
Производство: Главная редакция литературно-драматических программ ЦТ
Год: 1977

----------


## Joseph Kimbrell

Wow this thread is 8 years old!  I used the Golosa book in college and upon looking at it again, I remember why I don't like it.  It's too much of a textbook.  I learn better with Pimsleur, for example, and when reading or using a book, I prefer books with a natural feel, not a textbook feel.  Any good ones out there for Russian?

----------

